# GTX760 Wrong values



## SeanKoen (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi everybody, just subscribed to the forum!

I have a problem with GPU-Z 0.7.9

I have a MSI GTX760 HAWK that is supposed to run at 1111mhz,
but GPU-Z gives the reference design clock speed of 980 Mhz at 'default clock'.

Anyone else havin this issue or knows how to fix it? Card drivers are up-to-date.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ruff0r (Dec 6, 2013)

Download http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2205/unigine-heaven-dx11-benchmark-4-0/
*Unigine 'Heaven' DX11 Benchmark 4.*

Run it in widowed mode and check GPU-Z in the sensor tab again which clock your card has When under load.


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 6, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> Download http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2205/unigine-heaven-dx11-benchmark-4-0/
> *Unigine 'Heaven' DX11 Benchmark 4.*
> 
> Run it in widowed mode and check GPU-Z in the sensor tab again which clock your card has When under load.



Thank you for the quick reply, but i know what the clockspeeds are, MSI afterburner and combustor display it.
I just want to know how to fix it in GPU-Z


----------



## ruff0r (Dec 6, 2013)

SeanKoen said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, but i know what the clockspeeds are, MSI afterburner and combustor display it.
> I just want to know how to fix it in GPU-Z


You will have to wait for the Masters Answer then (W1zzard)


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 6, 2013)

no problem, i've got time  but thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2013)

Did you manually OC the card to 1105 MHz?


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 6, 2013)

Try using the second bios.


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 7, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Did you manually OC the card to 1105 MHz?



I overclocked it using afterburner, adding 125mhz to the clock.
In msi combustor and unigine valley the clock speed shows as 1267.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Dec 7, 2013)

Sean your answer is answer to your topic.


----------



## RJG (Dec 7, 2013)

SeanKoen said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, but i know what the clockspeeds are, MSI afterburner and combustor display it.
> I just want to know how to fix it in GPU-Z


If GPU-Z says your default clock is 980mhz that's the right one but...why is that so important for you?! The frquecy that really matters is the one achieved under load, when you're playing or benchmarking, the default one is only information..


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 7, 2013)

RJG said:


> If GPU-Z says your default clock is 980mhz that's the right one but...why is that so important for you?! The frquecy that really matters is the one achieved under load, when you're playing or benchmarking, the default one is only information..



Yes I understand that, but I want to know if that is the boost clock or the normal clock, that's showing in the benchmarks. And if GPU-Z was giving the correct readings, I would know it instantly.


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 7, 2013)

Chetkigaming said:


> Sean your answer is answer to your topic.


Thank you for you reply, but my question wasn't what my clock speeds were, i was just wondering why GPU-Z was giving the wrong ones.
Because now I don't know if the displayed clock in Valley is the core clock, or the boost.


----------



## RJG (Dec 7, 2013)

SeanKoen said:


> Thank you for you reply, but my question wasn't what my clock speeds were, i was just wondering why GPU-Z was giving the wrong ones.
> Because now I don't know if the displayed clock in Valley is the core clock, or the boost.


The frequencies you see at the top right corner on Valley or Heaven are the effective ones at that precise moment, the boost or overclocked ones! As I said, the default values showed in GPU-Z are the out-of the box frequencies, the stock ones..Don't worry at all about them!


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 7, 2013)

Ah, thank you for making that clear.
Pardon for coming across as kind of a dummy, but i'm new in overclocking.

Cheers!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2013)

GPU-Z doesn't give the wrong one ... factory one are default (aka lower line) actual one, your OC is the one what run actually (aka the upper line)  if you wonder why MSI say 1111mhz factory OC and GPU-Z show 980mhz oh wait already answered ahah ...









for me a OC in EVGA PrecisionX dont change the default clock altho


----------



## RJG (Dec 7, 2013)

SeanKoen said:


> Ah, thank you for making that clear.
> Pardon for coming across as kind of a dummy, but i'm new in overclocking.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey that's fine! I'm glad to help you understand little things like this just like others helped me before. Go on!


----------



## RJG (Dec 7, 2013)

SeanKoen said:


> Hi everybody, just subscribed to the forum!
> 
> I have a problem with GPU-Z 0.7.9
> 
> ...


Oh oh...I've just realized why you're so worried about the default clock shown on GPU-Z cause it's supposed your card's default frequency is 1111Mhz (sorry! I didn't read carefully your problem), and yes, now you're wondering if you've been cheated with this graphics card....Well rest of values match with MSI specs for this card so yes, you definitely bought a 760 Hawk but for some reason GPUZ doesn't show the right value for the core clock..Try to recheck this default value with another tool like Afterburner (reset all frequencies first), and, if that default core frequency is still shown in AB or Aida or any other monitor tool, then I would contact MSI to make them aware of this issue and, if necessary, make a RMA to get it changed for a new one..


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 7, 2013)

RJG said:


> Oh oh...I've just realized why you're so worried about the default clock shown on GPU-Z cause it's supposed your card's default frequency is 1111Mhz (sorry! I didn't read carefully your problem), and yes, now you're wondering if you've been cheated with this graphics card....Well rest of values match with MSI specs for this card so yes, you definitely bought a 760 Hawk but for some reason GPUZ doesn't show the right value for the core clock..Try to recheck this default value with another tool like Afterburner (reset all frequencies first), and, if that default core frequency is still shown in AB or Aida or any other monitor tool, then I would contact MSI to make them aware of this issue and, if necessary, make a RMA to get it changed for a new one..



Haha, no worries! In afterburner i already checked the core clock at default, and it's clocked @ 1110Mhz.
It's just that GPU-Z doesn't show this, but the 760 reference default clock of 980mhz.
So everything is working fine, I was just wondering why Z is giving me this.

Cheers


----------



## RJG (Dec 7, 2013)

Good! Well now we all know that GPUZ isn't the Bible, haha! However it's a bit sad to find out that GPUZ's default graphic cards frequencies come from a database instead of a real readings don't you think?
Enjoy!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2013)

RJG said:


> However it's a bit sad to find out that GPUZ's default graphic cards frequencies come from a database instead of a real readings



not true. these are realtime readings from hardware.

When I reviewed the card myself, it worked correctly:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_760_HAWK/29.html

Please save your BIOS and email it to me, w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 7, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Please save your BIOS and email it to me, w1zzard@techpowerup.com



OK, will do.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks! Uploaded the BIOS here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143763/msi-gtx760-2048-130723-1.html

Looks like 980 MHz base clock indeed. MSI's website says 1111 MHz base clock. Not sure why they are different.

Edit: I suggest you contact MSI and ask what's going on.


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 7, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Thanks! Uploaded the BIOS here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143763/msi-gtx760-2048-130723-1.html
> 
> Looks like 980 MHz base clock indeed. MSI's website says 1111 MHz base clock. Not sure why they are different.
> 
> Edit: I suggest you contact MSI and ask what's going on.



That is really weird, the BIOS says 980mhz, but at stock clocks my card still does 1110mhz...
Thank you for all your trouble w1zzard! And everyone else thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2013)

SeanKoen said:


> but at stock clocks my card still does 1110mhz


are you looking at the second tab in gpuz for that? those clocks include additional MHz by boost


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 8, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> are you looking at the second tab in gpuz for that? those clocks include additional MHz by boost



No i use MSI afterburner for the clock speeds. 1110 is on the startup, and then it goes up to 1163, i suppose that is the boost clock.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2013)

Please check what the second tab in gpuz says for the same scenario


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 8, 2013)

With my overclock, the Core is @ 1267mhz.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2013)

What about reboot, no overclock, run gpuz, run 3d app


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 8, 2013)

After reboot on stock clock, 1149mhz in MSI kombustor, aswell as Unigine valley

Edit: somehow Valley's in-app display gives 1202mhz


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2013)

what do you see in gpuz sensors tab after reboot?


----------



## SeanKoen (Dec 8, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> what do you see in gpuz sensors tab after reboot?



GPU-Z gives me 1149mhz when running Kombustor or Valley, was what i meant in previous post


----------

